# rims for my 98 bimm 540i



## bimmer540guy (May 8, 2004)

I had a question on rims for my bimmer. What are the sport package 17" rims that come on the 97-00 bimmer 540i? I'm sure this is a repetitive thread so I'm sorry about that. Also, which is a better navigation system for my 98 540: pre-01 or 01-03? And is it plug 'n play? Thanks!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bimmer540guy said:


> I had a question on rims for my bimmer. What are the sport package 17" rims that come on the 97-00 bimmer 540i? I'm sure this is a repetitive thread so I'm sorry about that. Also, which is a better navigation system for my 98 540: pre-01 or 01-03? And is it plug 'n play? Thanks!


The 1997 and 1998 540i got the Style 19 wheels. In 1999, the standard 540i Sport (and 6-Speed) wheel became the Style 32, although for an extra $375, you could upgrade to the Style 66M. In 2003, the 540i Sport and 6-Speed came with the 18" Style 37 wheel.







*Style 19*​






*Style 32*​






*Style 66M*​






*Style 37*​


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

On a similar vein, what are my choices for a 2001 540iAT? It came with 16" 225/55/16 which I would like to upgrade to either 17" style 66M or 18".
According to the BMW catalog the staggered/18" options are not available for the 540 wagon.
According to Tirerack, aftermarket wheels are available in 18 and either 245 allround or staggered 265/235 setups for the wagon.
Which is correct? :dunno: 
What is the correct offset front and rear for the wagon?

Thanks


PS Would the M5 rear swaybar fit the 540 wagon?


----------



## RodimusPrime (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a '99 540iTA Sport and I believe I have the Style 19. :dunno: The only difference is that the whole color is uniform unlike what Dave had posted with the polish lip. So Dave do you think I can get the lips polished also, b'cuz there are some paint chips on the outer edge of the lip on my rims.


----------

